# Hanging Out



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nothing special in this. Simple great stuff "hanger".

I was going to get detailed with this guy and hang it over a fire pit. But I never got past making his guts. So I decided to throw a few things on him (a head and shirt) to see if he's use-able as a quickie prop. I have some rusty chains made. I might hang him on side wall of my house with chains, looking over the display. If I have some spare time before Halloween, I'll make him some dangling arms.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Darklore. I like the way it came out.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent, nice and gross.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He needs a hat

I think the torso came out really well and the tattered shirt adds to the total look of the piece. To me, he's more "body builder who really let his six pack abs go to pot" than "hanging guts", but either way, it turned out nicely.

Have you thought about adding some of the great stuff and black/red coloring to the skull?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

love the eyes!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

excellant piece. i would definitely give him some arms...and yes, more blood! still, he looks awesome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool prop


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Gross! !!! Nice job!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> He needs a hat
> 
> Have you thought about adding some of the great stuff and black/red coloring to the skull?


I agree - the skull looks too clean & new for the torso. Needs some blood & stuff. But yeah, the shirt looks great on it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Two thumbs way...well he doesn't have any thumbs, but if he did they would be way up for this one.


----------



## badmojo (Aug 28, 2009)

Is his name Art?


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

some tattered brown dried blood stains on the shirt would look cool too! Nice job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The guts look really good. He'll look good anyway you decide to use him.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Bleeech, DL, thats just gross. Love it!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

badmojo said:


> Is his name Art?


LMAO !!!! That's great! And if he falls on the floor his name can be Matt!


----------

